# Mega Shark VS. Giant Octopus



## petereanima (Nov 12, 2009)

that cant be serious...please tell me this is a fake.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

WTF???!!!! where did you find this!!!

it looks so bad i would actually want to see it!!!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 12, 2009)

i received a message from a friend, titled "MUST!!!! SEE!!!! THIS!!! EPIC!!!! MOVIE!!! OV!!! DOOMSHIT!!!".

i clicked, saw, and couldnt believe.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

well let's hope it will be release in Burg / Haydn!!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 12, 2009)

that would be awesome!

i think i would then watch it drunk. 


lol, i still cant believe that...


----------



## skeletor88 (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah man its real!

my girlfriend used to work in a video rental store and I saw it there with all the other K grade movies. I'll have to get it some time.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 12, 2009)

The Asylum put movies like this out all the time, when Transformers came out they had 'Transmorphers' and so on. I guess the idea is gramps will think this is what little Johnny asked her to get because it sounds similar, or people really do buy "it's so bad it's good" films.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 12, 2009)

It's real and was on cable not too long ago. It's not as entertainingly bad as I had hoped for. But it does have some moments of B-movie epicness.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 12, 2009)

If I ever get my shit together, I shall form a band named after this cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 12, 2009)

Nah it's real, it looks fucking epic if you ask me


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 12, 2009)

i need to see if i can pawn this from somewhere!!!


----------



## petereanima (Nov 13, 2009)

i just pre-ordered it from amazon.  release date is Dec. 10th, and for the brand new DVD they want already 9,90 only.  i think that says a lot haha...


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 13, 2009)

soundtrack by Mastodon!


----------



## loktide (Nov 13, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> soundtrack by Behold the Archtopus!



fix'd


----------



## Pauly (Nov 13, 2009)

The whole film has been uploaded to YouTube btw.


----------



## lurgar (Nov 13, 2009)

The movie was really boring and only had a few good moments in it. It wasn't a truly bad movie, it was just so-so.

It was also nice to see Debbie...sorrry, *DEBORAH *Gibson in front of the screen again.


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 13, 2009)

Pre ordered? 

I've had this on DVD for months..?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 14, 2009)

Wait, did that shark just jump in the air and pwn an airline? Seriously?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 15, 2009)

I love those shitty monster movies


----------



## petereanima (Nov 16, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Pre ordered?
> 
> I've had this on DVD for months..?



german/austrian release date is on Dec. 10th.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 16, 2009)

^so you got it auf deutsh???

i'll have to borrow it from you if it is also auf english!!!!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw this a while ago. Truely abysmal.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 16, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> ^so you got it auf deutsh???
> 
> i'll have to borrow it from you if it is also auf english!!!!



yeah, it will be with german and english tracks. of course you can have it!


----------



## arktan (Nov 16, 2009)

I!!!MUST!!!SEE!!!THIS!!!MOVIE!!!OV!!!EPIC!!!DUMBSCHIT!!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 16, 2009)

lurgar said:


> The movie was really boring and only had a few good moments in it. It wasn't a truly bad movie, it was just so-so.
> 
> It was also nice to see Debbie...sorrry, *DEBORAH *Gibson in front of the screen again.


 
dont you mean on the screen and in front of the camera again?


----------



## lurgar (Nov 16, 2009)

jymellis said:


> dont you mean on the screen and in front of the camera again?



Yeah, I failed at typing.


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 16, 2009)

this movie is epic, I saw it online before they released it on the si fi network.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.


----------

